# Spinning mom



## whatsafrog2do (Aug 25, 2003)

No she wasn't spinning. This is my mom in her kitchen. The shutter speed wasn't reset after I took some action photos with blur effect.







I play around with blur effects sometimes but this was unintentional.


----------



## photobug (Aug 25, 2003)

Excellent blur effect though, intentional or not!   

Jim


----------



## nukie (Aug 25, 2003)

was the camera on a tripod for this shot?  cause if not, you've got extremely steady hands for that duration of shutter speed.


----------



## Dew (Aug 25, 2003)

hehehehe


----------



## whatsafrog2do (Aug 26, 2003)

nukie said:
			
		

> was the camera on a tripod for this shot?  cause if not, you've got extremely steady hands for that duration of shutter speed.



No the camera wasn't on a tripod. This was a very impromtu shot, she had a whole fish in her hand that she was cleaning but the camera didn't catch it.


----------



## manda (Aug 28, 2003)

i wanna know what the creepy blur bit up above her head is!


----------



## whatsafrog2do (Aug 28, 2003)

Don't know what that creepy thing either. She swung the fish maybe.


----------



## urameatball (Aug 28, 2003)

manda said:
			
		

> i wanna know what the creepy blur bit up above her head is!


the fish jumped


----------



## Truncated (Aug 28, 2003)

is it me or does the blur look like someone in a jumper with
 a cap on?


----------



## whatsafrog2do (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 3, 2003)

Id agree on the cool blur effect though.  If you could imitate this again and work it out to the point of modest skill, you could really use this for showing some great motion lines.


----------

